
GNU Guix and GuixSD 0.14.0 released - pksadiq
https://www.gnu.org/software/guix/blog/2017/gnu-guix-and-guixsd-0.14.0-released/
======
clacke2
New features include:

* Installer iso (GuixSD) (previously only USB image)

* Friendlier and more helpful guix package (informs early about installed size, ambiguities etc.)

* Networked guix-daemon!

\----

For info on how guix-daemon --listen (networked daemon) is used, check out
[https://guix-
hpc.bordeaux.inria.fr/blog/2017/11/installing-g...](https://guix-
hpc.bordeaux.inria.fr/blog/2017/11/installing-guix-on-a-cluster/)

